# Thru the years...



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just thought I'd post some pictures of Kita, my baby girl, thru the 5 years that I've had her. 

Picture one: A unhandled two year old. She was a shy standoffish horse. 










Picture two: Two and half years old. Our first ride, a couple months after I bought her. Never bucked once for me...but I'm sure WSArabians would tell a different story! 










Picture three: A scruffy looking three year old! 










Picutre four: I beautiful four year old.










Picutre five: A very pregnant 5 year old. She sure is a good broodmare! 










Picture six: My sweetie, at 6 years old. 










And now, the bond between me and Kita has only gotten stronger over the 5 years that we have been together. She is a stubborn independent mare but I love her to peices and I don't know what I would do with out her. She is my best friend and everything else I need in a campanion.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiff, she is just stunning. I can't wait to see what her baby looks like! I might have to come visit


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie, and remember you are welcome to come out anytime!  I still want to make out it there to see your pretty girl!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*sigh* I hope I have half the connection with Maia... 

I jumped on her bareback today (she was standing in a snowdrift that actually held me up so I just jumped on her back) and she was great!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Kita is the only horse that I've really had connection with. And it's more me with the connection, she couldn't care less about me..lol :lol: 

Kita was great the first time a rode her bareback. I've haven't ridden any of my other mares bareback yet, and I'm not really looking forward to it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, she looks great!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Poptart! She's my girl!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha!
Different story?!
You mean like the time her rear-end went 20 feet in the air and the next thing I knew I had no choice but to bail for a metal pole fence where it **** near took out my whole rib cage because "let's get Steff, she'll ride anything!" and "Don't worry, she's won't do anything stupid" was the response I got to my question of asking for reins? LOL

And I think the stubborn and independant part comes from her owner. 

She definately is one heck of a horse though. Lots of good and entertaining memories with her!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

FGR...I'a sucker for a grey....She's a looker! :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Dumas Thanks  She does have great color! 

Steff, replaying that day in my head has me cracking up...****. :lol: Denton rode her first don't forget, and she was fine with him! She just had it out for you :twisted: ! Yeah she does provide us with some great memories! Remeber Range Riders trail ride. Kita spinning so fast that Crystal fell off!  That one was great! 

Stubborn, who me!?! No! :wink:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

awww thank you for sharing the pics and your thoughts.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem Kim!  My pleausre!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

FGR, what a beautiful girl! I love her coloring!

Congrats on having her for 5 wonderful years, I bet 
you two have had lots of wonderful memories together. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Small Town Girl, hopefully they are many more years and memories to come!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is just a gorgeous horse. You can really she how she matured and grew over the years. And she looks like two different horses when she has her winter fuzzies on.

I hope the baby comes out soon and that you have many many more memories with her


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I love seeing them grow up like that, nice pictures


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appy. Yeah one winter she got super dark, she was on antibiotics that winter for a lump on her jaw, could have had something to do with it? 

She gives me new memories everyday. She is the first thing I see when I look out my bedroom window every morning. 

Thanks Sara!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

what a lovely story!!! she is so beautiful


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Yes, I remember that!
Or the bucket when I was riding Khoda out back on Jack's?
But I didn't want to make your sweet mare sound too much like a sketch bag 

That was hilarious. 

And yes, you, definately stubborn. Ask George, I bet he's on my side. 



FehrGroundRanch said:


> Dumas Thanks  She does have great color!
> 
> Steff, replaying that day in my head has me cracking up...****. :lol: Denton rode her first don't forget, and she was fine with him! She just had it out for you :twisted: ! Yeah she does provide us with some great memories! Remeber Range Riders trail ride. Kita spinning so fast that Crystal fell off!  That one was great!
> 
> Stubborn, who me!?! No! :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that was funny too! But that ride would never make Kita look bad compared to Khoda!  Oh memories! 

Thanks Free


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Kita is looking amazing! I'm so glad that you have found such a great horse and have formed such a great bond with her.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

What a looker! I am hoping that I create that strong bond with my horse too....just wish it happened quickly!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love to see timeline photos like that. What do you do with your mare now?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mudpony-Thanks, I think she is beaitful!  

Melinda-It wasn't really untill last year that me and Kita really formed a good bond. 

M2G-Kita is a broodmare and the kids ride her. She developed bad asthma and can no longer really be worked. Ever since then we've had a really hard time keeping weight off of her. Believe it or not, she has not had hay all winter! :shock: I still take her out for quick rides once in awhile.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yeah that was funny too! But that ride would never make Kita look bad compared to Khoda!  Oh memories!
> 
> Thanks Free


****
No kidding, eh?
So much for Arabians not bucking. 

PS - I still think we should breed those two.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA NO! Do you think that I would really insult Kita by doing that?  Just kidding! Justice over Khoda!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Mudpony-Thanks, I think she is beaitful!
> 
> Melinda-It wasn't really untill last year that me and Kita really formed a good bond.
> 
> M2G-Kita is a broodmare and the kids ride her. She developed bad asthma and can no longer really be worked. Ever since then we've had a really hard time keeping weight off of her. Believe it or not, she has not had hay all winter! :shock: I still take her out for quick rides once in awhile.


Good for you for using the mare for kids. If only more people would do that with chronically injured or ill horses that are still capable of doing little things  
Good on you!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah well I still think she had to earn her keep! 

Kidding. Kita (dispite the stories me and WSArabians have been reminising about) Is a very level headed and willing mare. She only stands about 14 2hh, so she is ideal for kids. Her asthma only gets bad when it's really hot or she is worked for too long, so she is a great little horse for the kids. She also produces the most correct, intelligent and gorgous foals. So all joking aside she does earn her keep!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you going to breed her this spring?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

We will have to see. She is a hard breeder. Doesn't catch that easy. I will try and breed her but she usually only catches every second year. She is due to foal in June.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's to bad. Will be looking forwards to photos of the foal. What did you breed her to?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is breed to our foundation blue roan stallion. She did have a filly last year, but it took her alot of breedings to catch again. We are very excited to see her foal and I'm praying and hoping that it's a colt! I want my riding gelding!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah ah, I know what you mean. I, myself have both a Mare and Gelding. Best of both worlds


----------

